# Netflix issue on Sony blu-ray player



## Powerpunk 5000 (Mar 30, 2007)

My dad just bought a Sony blu-ray/DVD player (if specific info is needed on model or whatever, LMK) and uses it primarily for Netflex. Problem is... he doesn't stay logged in for very long. On average, he's having to sign back in every 2-4 days which is absurd. There's no option to "keep you signed in" and worst of all the information is not saved so email and password have to be entered manually each time. We both have used various devices that stream Netflix and never had any such issue to speak of and even a check on the account on the official website seemed to yield no information on how or why this is occurring, much less how to stop it and stay logged in.

Any ideas?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Powerpunk5000,

Please provide the Sony Blu-Ray player model number, thank you.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

did you see if there was any updates to the player? there should be a setting to check for updated. If you cannot find a setting to save password, there could be a good chance it cannot be done. without know the model of the player all we can do is guess.


----------



## Powerpunk 5000 (Mar 30, 2007)

Whole number attached to the player is: BDP-S3100/BX310


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I don't use Netflix but I would tend to think that problem is with the service. Can you stay signed in indefinitely with any other devices?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Powerpunk 5000 said:


> Whole number attached to the player is: BDP-S3100/BX310


Just went through the owners manual. I do not see anything in the player where you can save passwords unless it gives the option when logging on about remembering the password. 

One thing you have to remember, the player is not a computer where you have a large harddrive to store temporary files and cookies that stores passwords. There is very limited space so as it fills, old files and cookies will have to be deleted. That could be why it will stay logged for a few days.


----------



## Powerpunk 5000 (Mar 30, 2007)

sobeit said:


> Just went through the owners manual. I do not see anything in the player where you can save passwords unless it gives the option when logging on about remembering the password.
> 
> One thing you have to remember, the player is not a computer where you have a large harddrive to store temporary files and cookies that stores passwords. There is very limited space so as it fills, old files and cookies will have to be deleted. That could be why it will stay logged for a few days.


This perplexes me. I've used Netflix on various devices and never had a problem staying logged in. How could a DVD player not have the option to keep you logged into the service (especially when others have kept him logged in)??? And if that's the case, why would it be happening every few days instead of every single time he turns the thing on? This sounds bizarre. 

And although I'm far more technically sound than he is, I'm not especially tech savvy myself and I'm not sure exactly how "space" is being "filled" on a DVD player, of all things. There's nothing installed except all the software that was included. So would deleting some that are not being used possibly solve the problem?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you used NetFlix with a wi-fi capable Sony, or any other brand, DVD?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you checked the firmware as noted above?


----------

